# Navigation screen issue



## mws_1984 (Apr 8, 2015)

2019 Chevy Cruze. This happens with my iPhone 11 plugged in so I can use Waze. After awhile the map just scrambled as shown in photo. If I go to home page then back to Apple CarPlay it resolves but not for long. What is causing this?

Also sometimes my Pandora music gets a little scratchy. Have to unplug it then plug back in. Resolves usually for awhile but is a reoccurring issue.

I do notice usb outlet feels warm but that might be normal. I have tried brand new lightning cables also. Is the port on car possible dirty or some other issue.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Apple CarPlay Screen is pixelated and blu… - Apple Community







discussions.apple.com


----------

